# Anyone getting treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary?



## Scotsgirlie (Oct 4, 2009)

Just wondering who else out there is going through IUI at GRI.  I am due to start stimming tomorrow.  Bit nervous about the whole thing.  This is my first IUI so every stage is new to me and would be nice to chat to people on the same cycle etc.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Scots - not sure if you've found the right thread/s yet but have a look here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

and here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=259.0

There's bound to be a thread for GRI.

 for a


----------

